# Netzteillüfter runter regeln



## Beware (5. Februar 2010)

*Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Einen guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe in meinem Rechner seid ca. einem Monat ein Be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-530W. Mein PC wäre im Idle sehr leise bzw. fast unhörbar... wenn da nicht der Lüfter des Netzteiles wäre, den man im Idlebetrieb doch recht stark hört.
Da hinten im Netzteil sowohl im Idle, als auch unter Last immer recht kühle Luft raus kommen, würde es sich ja anbieten den NT Lüfter um einige hundert Umdrehungen runter zu regeln, damit ich endlich in den genuss eines Silent-PCs komme.
Jedoch lässt sich über Speedfan der Netzteillüfter nicht ansteuern, noch ist die Temperatur des NTs aufgelistet.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen Lüfter über Software zu steuer?

Falls nichts, müsste ich wohl den Lüfter gegen einen anderen austauschen, nur dann würde ich die Garantie des NTs verlieren. Und da dieses erst ein Monat als ist, würde ich gerne andere alternativen ausprobieren.

mfg
Beware


----------



## Udel0272 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Also über software ist das nicht möglich das es nur mit spannungsversorgung am MoBo steckt und dort keinerlei Datenfluss herscht.

Da hilft nur den Lüfter zu tauschen und den garantieverlust in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## GPHENOM (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Es scheint etwas mit deinem NT nicht zu stimmen, mein PC ist auch sehr leise und ich höre das NT nicht.
Ist übrigens das gleiche. jeder andere lüfter ist bei mir lauter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beware (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Beim NT ist schon alle in ordnung.
Es geht mir hierbei nur um den "Silentmodus". Im Normalbetrieb während Spielen, etc. sind alle anderen Lüfter auch erheblich lauter, was mich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht stört.

Nur wenn ich mal im Internet surfe oder mir einen Film angucke, möchte ich nichts von der Lüftung hören und regel deswegen alle 5 Gehäuselüfter runter, bis sie fast nicht mehr hörbar sind. Temps passen trotzdem.
Jedoch ist der NT Lüfter wie gesagt der einzigste den man noch hört.


Also werde ich wohl den Lüfter austauschen müssen.
Ist es möglich dann den Lüfter an einen freien Lüfterport am MB anzuschließen, damit ich ihn ggf. runter regeln kann? Oder gibts probleme, wenn kein Lüfter direkt am NT angeschlossen ist?


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

schonmal über lüfter tausch nachgedacht?


----------



## TAZ (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen...

Ich habe ein älteres (Oktober/08) be quiet NT mit 500 Watt, und das hat noch nicht mal den Silent Wings Lüfter und es ist im Prinzip nur zu hören wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt rangehe...allerdings habe ich im Idle auch kaum einen Luftstrom aus dem NT heraus.

Auf eine manuelle Regelung des NTs würde ich mich nicht einlassen, wäre mir zu "heiss"...
Und ich weiß auch nicht ob es überhaupt angeht wenn kein Lüfter intern angeschlossen ist...



XFX9800GTX+ schrieb:


> schonmal über lüfter tausch  nachgedacht?



Schonmal die Beiträge gelesen?


----------



## esszett (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

also, wer hier einen stoerenden lautstaerkepegel des netzteils nicht nachvollziehen kann, der hat wohl ein lauteres restsystem und sollte sich m.e. mit verstaendnislosen und wenig zielfuehrenden kommentaren zurueckhalten... 

das problem liegt an den in netzteilen meistens verbauten hf-varianten (high flow) von lueftern - immerhin muessen sie laut atx-spezifikationen in der lage sein, die erwaermte luft des pcs nach auszen zu transportieren, und das zur not als alleiniger gehaeuseluefter... diese hf-modelle waeren mir auch bei <5v noch zu laut... netzteilluefter kann man aber i.d.r. ohne modifikationen nicht steuern, daher bleibt nur der lueftertausch...

ich habe bei mir (straight power e7 580w) etwa eine woche nach dem kauf auch den verbauten silentwings-hf-luefter gegen die lf-variante getauscht (das ist der 120mm, den es im handel gibt) und diesen dann an die (temperaturgeregelte) lueftersteuerung des netzteils angeschlossen... dazu will ich aber noch sagen, dass mein netzteil lediglich die abwaerme von sich selbst und die der festplatten (2 stueck, je max. 32°c) aus dem gehaeuse zu befoerdern hat - damit war die minimum-drehzahl der hf-variante (~850rpm) v.a. im leerlauf (~100 watt) vollkommen ueberdimensioniert... jedenfalls ist seitdem das netzteil nicht mehr die "lauteste" komponente im system, der luefter wird weiterhin direkt vom netzteil gesteuert und die temperatur der heiszesten, messbaren stelle im netzteil hat sich nur marginal veraendert (im leerlauf sowie unter volllast etwa 1-2K waermer)... ich denke, bei den meisten nutzern, deren netzteil zusaetzlich graka- und cpu-abwaerme hinausbefoerdert, ist die (temperatur-)gefahr groeszer...
deshalb: mache dir gedanken, ob dein netzteil wirklich mit einem langsameren luefter auskommen kann und vergiss nicht, dass die garantie durch diesen eingriff floeten geht...

achja: ich kenne bisher kein netzteil, das bei fehlendem luefter am netzteilinternen anschluss nicht anspringen wollte... fuer ausreichende kuehlung musst du dann eben selbst sorgen, sonst waehrt die freude am silent-system nicht lange 

grueSZe


----------



## TAZ (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*



esszett schrieb:


> also, wer hier einen stoerenden lautstaerkepegel des netzteils nicht nachvollziehen kann, der hat wohl ein lauteres restsystem und sollte sich m.e. mit verstaendnislosen und wenig zielfuehrenden kommentaren zurueckhalten...



Nein kann ich nicht, da dieser nicht vorhanden ist...
Übrigens ist mein System sogar sehr auf Silent ausgelegt...
heruntergeregelte Noiseblocker Gehäuselüfter, passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte und der Lüfter aufm Brocken is im Idle mit 700U/min auch nicht wirklich laut...
Und schallgedämmt is mein Gehäuse auch noch... 

Aber wahrscheinlich weisst du besser wie laut mein Rechner ist...sitzt ja jeden Tag daneben...


----------



## schlappe89 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Die neue BeQuiet Serie hat nen leiseren Lüfter aber ich hör das 530W Be Quiet in meinem Rechner nur wenn ich mitm Ohr drangeh ;D


----------



## esszett (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

@taz... das woertchen "wohl" in meiner aussage impliziert eine vermutung, keine feststellung... daher: selbstverstaendlich kann ich lediglich vermuten, dass jemand, der bewares problem nicht nachvollziehen kann, lautere restkomponenten im system verbaut hat - d.h., lauter als das eigene netzteil und auch lauter als bewares systemkomponenten... ob dem so ist, interessiert allerdings genauso wenig wie die aeuszerung des nichtnachvollziehens, weil damit das problem auch weiterhin nicht geloest wird 

grueSZe


----------



## KeKs (2. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Bei meinem NT wird der Lüfter in spielen manchmal unangehm laut.Was manchmal stört


----------



## Crenshaw (2. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Netzteil Lüfter regeln... Das geht (fast) nicht! Probleme:

-NT Lüfter verwenden meistens 2 Pin Stecker bzw sind direkt fest verlötet
-Arbeiten am Netzteil lassen die Garantie erlischen und sind lebensgefährlich
-Temperaturen lassen sich vom Netzteil nicht auslesen weswegen man nie wirklich sicher sein kann (außer man fasst rein der hat wie ich ein IR Thermometer ) wie heiß es ist

Einzige wirkliche Möglichkeit ist den es den Lüfter auszutauschen und dann über eine Lüftersteuerung ja nach Last mehr oder weniger aufzudrehen.

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Keygen (2. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

wenn du eine lüftersteuerung mit wärme sensor hast, und einen lüfter dran baust, welcher an der steuerung dranne ist, dann gehts, aber ich würde lieber die finger von lassen, die kondensatoren brutzeln dich mich bis zu 325V.


----------



## KeKs (3. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Ich kaufe nie mehr Super Flower wenn dann Corsair


----------



## king_kalle (3. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

kann man so nicht sagen. gibt sicher von jedem Hersteller Highend Waren, sowie Elektronikschrott


----------



## Pokerclock (3. September 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter runter regeln*

Schon mal auf das Datum geschaut?


----------

